# question about newborn and release from hospital, birthing center, etc



## frugalmama (Sep 12, 2009)

Just wondering as I'm contemplating having another one.

I know in our state {TX} you have to have a car seat to leave the hospital / birthing center.

What if you don't have a car? We take only city bus, with the very rare cab maybe 5 times a year. On the bus no one uses car seats - there are no belts etc so really no benefit to them.

So how does that work - do you have to have the car seat for discharge or is there a proviso for those not traveling by car?


----------



## momofboysajs (Apr 20, 2009)

You can try contacting the hospital/birthing center that you plan to deliver at.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

you can ask the hosp/birthing center but this is one case where it might just be easier to go along to get along. borrow a car seat for a day from someone you know.

this is even one case where I'd say you can buy a 2nd hand seat and then promptly discard it since you're not REALLY using it.

although, you might find that you just want to get a $40 cosco scenera so you have a seat just in case you go somewhere w/someone who does have a car. so long as your baby isnt teeny tiny, it should be ok and last you till age 2ish rf and possibly age 3 ff.


----------



## Mrs.Floyd (Jan 15, 2007)

I actually disagree that there's 'no benefit' to using a carseat even in a vehicle with no seatbelts. Years ago I heard a story of a parent accidentally driving off with the baby on top of the car in their carseat (they'd forgotten to get the baby down and actually put them in the car). Of course not long after driving off the baby & seat fell off the car and into the road - and baby was fine. Even without being strapped into a vehicle, the seat is still protecting the baby from the blunt impact of their little body slamming into a road, bus interior, etc. So there is something to be said for being strapped securely into a sturdy carseat even when there's no seatbelt involved. LOL

But seriously, if you don't have access to a carseat I say call and talk to wherever you're going to give birth. And if you're afraid it's going to be an issue, maybe see if there is someone who can just loan you one for long enough to bring the baby home.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Moved from I'm Pregnant to Family Safety.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I read somewhere (authoritative, I know) that in NYC is law that parents must have a carseat to leave the hospital. Being NYC, they have carseat rentals for that purpose. I'd call the hospital/birth center just to make sure. Where in Texas are you? If you are in the Dallas area, I have a friend (and MDC mama) who has a Britax bucket she was going to sell. I *know* she'd never sell it if it had been in an accident. In fact, I've known her for almost 4 years and I'd know if she was in an accident.







If you are elsewhere, ask in the FYT area of the site and maybe there will be someone that will let you borrow one for leaving the hospital.

I am now in Europe and if you suggest to someone here that you put the baby in a carseat but not in a car, they will lecture you on how bad it is for the baby to be in that position for more than 2 hours and it should be avoided if at all possible. They use prams with flat bottoms or Moby wraps for newbies on buses.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I read somewhere (authoritative, I know) that in NYC is law that parents must have a carseat to leave the hospital. Being NYC, they have carseat rentals for that purpose. I'd call the hospital/birth center just to make sure. Where in Texas are you? If you are in the Dallas area, I have a friend (and MDC mama) who has a Britax bucket she was going to sell. I *know* she'd never sell it if it had been in an accident. In fact, I've known her for almost 4 years and I'd know if she was in an accident.







If you are elsewhere, ask in the FYT area of the site and maybe there will be someone that will let you borrow one for leaving the hospital.

I am now in Europe and if you suggest to someone here that you put the baby in a carseat but not in a car, they will lecture you on how bad it is for the baby to be in that position for more than 2 hours and it should be avoided if at all possible. They use prams with flat bottoms or Moby wraps for newbies on buses.









If you are near Austin, I have a graco baby bucket you can borrow. We bought it as a second but ended up replacing it with a convertible earlier than anticipated. DD (now 8 mos.) used it maybe 35 times and it was NOT in an accident. Just PM me.


----------



## frugalmama (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not even pg yet so no need to borrow - just wondering since we are 95% car-free.

It came to mind because I was coming up with a round figure I needed to have saved up to TTC {I'm self-employed} and was adding costs of items I would be needing.

Getting one isn't a problem - they give out infant seats like candy here. Just didn't really want to have to lug home baby in said car seat with a preschooler on a crowded bus, when I could much easier just put babe in a sling and have my hands free.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think the idea behind the rule even for the car-less, is that if they made an exception, then anyone could come in and say "oh we don't have a car" just so they don't have to bother showing a proper carseat. Maybe they're planning to use one that they know is expired, or imported, or improper in some other sense, or (heaven forbid) not at all. The hospital can't really be expected to research and document who really does or does not travel by car.

And even if you don't own a car yourself, you may ride with other people at times so a car seat is still a good thing to have. We didn't own a car until DS was 3, but we always had a carseat.

What bugged me when DD was born, though, was that they were trying to insist that we had to CARRY HER OUT of the hospital in her carseat. We didn't get a bucket, I think they're horrible things. We bought a Radian, a large, heavy, convertible, NOT designed for carrying with the baby.

We set her up in it, showing that we know how to put her in properly (another reason they check carseats, to verify you know how to use one... once again, even if you don't own a car, odds are you'll be putting your baby in one at least once in awhile). Then took her out, put her in a pouch sling, and carried the carseat. The nurses station were all confused, not sure if they could allow us to leave like that or not!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.Floyd* 
I actually disagree that there's 'no benefit' to using a carseat even in a vehicle with no seatbelts. Years ago I heard a story of a parent accidentally driving off with the baby on top of the car in their carseat (they'd forgotten to get the baby down and actually put them in the car). Of course not long after driving off the baby & seat fell off the car and into the road - and baby was fine. Even without being strapped into a vehicle, the seat is still protecting the baby from the blunt impact of their little body slamming into a road, bus interior, etc. So there is something to be said for being strapped securely into a sturdy carseat even when there's no seatbelt involved. LOL

But seriously, if you don't have access to a carseat I say call and talk to wherever you're going to give birth. And if you're afraid it's going to be an issue, maybe see if there is someone who can just loan you one for long enough to bring the baby home.

Well, I'm pretty certain noone would accidentally forget their baby on top of the car, if the baby was not in a carseat.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I think its ridiculous. If you don't ever ridde in a car, no need for a carseat. I would just walk out - the baby belongs to you, not the state. FTR, I have never had to show a carseat for any of my three births. I don't know of anyone IRL who has either. I would be beyond livid, if I were forced to buy a carseat that I am never going to use just for the sake of some arbitrary rule.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I think its ridiculous. If you don't ever ridde in a car, no need for a carseat. I would just walk out - the baby belongs to you, not the state. FTR, I have never had to show a carseat for any of my three births. I don't know of anyone IRL who has either. I would be beyond livid, if I were forced to buy a carseat that I am never going to use just for the sake of some arbitrary rule.

Really? Never had to show one? I had to for all three of my kids or they would not be released (and if parents still refused, either the soldier-parent's command would get involved or CPS would). Then again, the hospitals were in the middle of nowhere--and no one left except in a car--all housing was outside walking distance and no public transit.

I gazillionth the borrow one. Just long enough to get out of the hospital. For all they care, the person you borrowed it from can be waiting just out the door.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2lilsweetfoxes* 
Really? Never had to show one? I had to for all three of my kids or they would not be released (and if parents still refused, either the soldier-parent's command would get involved or CPS would). Then again, the hospitals were in the middle of nowhere--and no one left except in a car--all housing was outside walking distance and no public transit.

I gazillionth the borrow one. Just long enough to get out of the hospital. For all they care, the person you borrowed it from can be waiting just out the door.

yes, really. but I am not in the military. two of my children were born at two different major medical centers in one of the largest cities in the us. the other was in a subrurb of said city, but still a large hospital. My first they wheeeled me to the door with baby in my arms. no car seat. my second, my sister wheeled me out - the nurse didn't even accompany us to the door. baby in my arms. Third - my husband and my two older kids walked out with baby in a sling. We did have a car seat in the car, but noone ever looked. and if we didn't own a car, i would NEVER buy or borrow a seat just to pacify the hospital people. It is none of their business. And seriously, spending money on an item that is NEVER going to be used (in the case of someone who never travels by car) only to end up in a landfill is ludicris. Also, borrowing one?? No way. I had enough stuff to carry, Ican't imagine getting on a bus with a borrowed carseat. stupid imo.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I'd suggest splurging on a cab ride for the trip home. Riding the bus for your first trip doesn't seem pleasant (not the bus, but the walking on each end).

By washington state law, I have to make sure that each baby "leaves" in a car seat, properly sized to baby. That doesn't really work for home births. But I don't live in a bus friendly area. I've never had a client who didn't catch a car ride whenever possible, even if she didn't own a car herself. Therefore, a easy to install car seat was vital.

Personally, I'm all about the spirit of the law in this case. I still don't think you'd avoid needing one entirely, no matter the amount of bus riding.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
I'd suggest splurging on a cab ride for the trip home. Riding the bus for your first trip doesn't seem pleasant (not the bus, but the walking on each end).

By washington state law, I have to make sure that each baby "leaves" in a car seat, properly sized to baby. That doesn't really work for home births. But I don't live in a bus friendly area. I've never had a client who didn't catch a car ride whenever possible, even if she didn't own a car herself. Therefore, a easy to install car seat was vital.

Personally, I'm all about the spirit of the law in this case. I still don't think you'd avoid needing one entirely, no matter the amount of bus riding.

my husband's cousin lives in new york city. she pretty much takes the subway anywhere she needs to go. the 3 -4 times she has gotten a ride with someone she borrowed a carseat. not enought to justify purchasing one for herself. what a waste of resources. I would actually encourage those who are only using a car a couple of times a year to borrow rather thatn buy a seat - it seems really wasteful of both ones money and the earths resources (not to mention space in one's home) to have a personal car seat.


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm in CA- our law states that you have to have your child in a car seat while in the car. We tell people that they can't leave without a car seat and that we have to see the child in it- but to my knowledge that's NOT what the law says.

We're not the police. If you don't have a car seat and choose to leave without one, we're not going to tackle you at the door or anything. We *would* absolutely call the police if you got into a car without a car seat. But we can't legally refuse to let you leave or keep your child.

ETA: We're also not trained car seat techs. We don't inspect your car seat, make sure that it's not expired, or check that it fits in your car correctly. We don't even really make sure that your child is in the seat correctly. I can't help myself and always do that anyway- but I don't have to as part of my job.


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe this is a PA thing, but I thought hospitals gave away free infant car seats as needed? Wouldn't that solve the problem?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caro113* 
Maybe this is a PA thing, but I thought hospitals gave away free infant car seats as needed? Wouldn't that solve the problem?


Not if you're walking home.


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Heh @ the hospital I had ds at they just asked me if I had one, no one checked to make sure or anything & they didn't want me to bring it inside either.


----------



## klk197 (Apr 24, 2009)

I walked home, with baby in a bassinet stroller, no questions asked. I know others who have done the same. Are you SURE its a law, or just everyone thinks it is because its common practice? For my next, depending on the season, I'll probably carry the baby in a Moby Wrap and use the stroller to just carry our stuff--it never occurred to me that family and friends would send flowers and I had to find a way to get them home.

We don't have a car, but do have a borrowed bucket carseat that we've used maybe 5 times in rental cars. Like you, not something I wanted to spend money on, but found that there were a handful of instances when we have needed it.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
my husband's cousin lives in new york city. she pretty much takes the subway anywhere she needs to go. the 3 -4 times she has gotten a ride with someone she borrowed a carseat. not enought to justify purchasing one for herself. what a waste of resources. I would actually encourage those who are only using a car a couple of times a year to borrow rather thatn buy a seat - it seems really wasteful of both ones money and the earths resources (not to mention space in one's home) to have a personal car seat.

I think that I live in such a public-transit unfriendly area that I have trouble conceiving of (for example) the NYC way of life. I'm totally for the cheapest way to do things safely. It make total sense to have a loaner carseat to use as needed. Them things are bulky.
-Apricot, surburban dweller with a two car garage and a 5 mile walk to the grocery store


----------



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

They definitely made us bring the carseat into the hospital before they would let us out. I was outraged because we worked so hard to install it properly and tightly. But they said we could leave the base in the car and just bring in the bucket, so not so bad. I don't know what they would have done if we had walked or taken the subway.

I think you should bring one even if you aren't gonna use it, because you never know if you'll get stuck with a nurse who is a 'stickler' for the rules even if they make no sense.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akat* 
They definitely made us bring the carseat into the hospital before they would let us out. I was outraged because we worked so hard to install it properly and tightly. But they said we could leave the base in the car and just bring in the bucket, so not so bad. I don't know what they would have done if we had walked or taken the subway.

I think you should bring one even if you aren't gonna use it, because you never know if you'll get stuck with a nurse who is a 'stickler' for the rules even if they make no sense.

I would walk out. The baby belongs to the mother - not the hospital. I would love for them to call DCFS - if it's a matter of not wanting to uninstall the seat, when they investigate, they would see a perfectly installed seat. If you don't own a car, even better.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

If I did not have a car and I was planning on leaving the hospital using public transportation or walking there is no way I would buy a car seat to pacify some hospital rule! I would not even borrow one just to make the staff happy.

There is no way they can hold you or the baby. They may make it sound like that, but they can't.

In your situation, I think you could avoid an unpleasent confrantation during a time when you are raw with emotion by discussing this ahead of time. That way you know exactly what you are up against and you can work out a reasonable solution.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

The hospital DS2 was born in gave away to each family a cheapo infant bucket seat, or an umbrella stroller. We actually declined both as we had a much better carseat and don't like strollers, but I thought it was nice that they were giving a nod to the fact that not EVERYONE drives EVERYWHERE.

There are probably cases, though, where they wouldn't release *mom* from the hospital without personal transportation. You could go AMA as vbactivist recommends, but that can carry a lot of baggage.

Best plan is to talk to your planned birthplace or back-up place about their policies and how they handle the situation. That gives you a much better picture of what action would make the most sense. It's highly likely that, with advance warning in your chart, they'll happily release you on foot (unless you, yourself, have recovery needs that imply that wouldn't be safe). Or they may be sympathetic but unsure how to waive the requirement, so you may be moved to borrow a seat for the journey home.

Keeping in mind that nearly a third of the c-sections in this country are for real reasons, it may be a good idea to have a back-up plan if you're *not* feeling up to using public transit to get home, though. I can't imagine having taken the bus home from either of my births, even though I routinely use transit and they weren't far from home. I wasn't up to walking more than around the block (slowly, stopping to rest) for three weeks after DS1 was born, and a bus ride would have been severely uncomfortable.

Also keep in mind that, even though this is the Family Safety forum, some folks feel like car seats are, in general, a scam, and are likely to advocate against their purchase in every situation, and against their use in some situations where they're advisable... so take what fits and leave the rest!


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

if i were you i would splurge on a cab for the ride home...i can't imagine using a bus while being in that after-birth head space. i also think borrowing/renting a seat would be best.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

As far as leaving the hospital in a bus, I think it totally depends on you and the birth. After my birth (18hrs labor, 3hrs pushing - so not exceptionally easy, but no major issues) I totally could have done a bus to get home. It's not an option where I live, transit wise, but mentally and physically I could have done it, no problem. Especially if there wasn't a long walk after the bus ride. My DP could have carried the baby if I couldn't, also. I also left the hospital 24 hours after the birth, and has visitors at home 26 hrs after the birth. At 48 hrs we went shopping and out to dinner. I know not every woman is going to be able to do that (I bounced back VERY fast after birth, and some women need more recovery time), but it isn't inconceivable that some women, after some births, might be fine sitting for a few minutes on a bus. I'd have a backup plan (ie a friend who can come visit you with a seat that you can borrow for a couple of hours), but I don't think I'd buy a seat if I didn't plan on the baby riding in cars on a regular basis.

FWIW, at my hospital they made us bring in the carseat. I went out to the garage, installed the base (hadn't done it yet), picked up the carseat, and my dad carried it back in. My DP was recovering from surgery (and in worse shape than I was, by far) and it was easier to install the seat myself than explain how to do it to my dad. I don't know what they would have done if I hadn't been driving, but they could tell by the ridiculous volume of STUFF I brought with me that I wouldn't be walking home, lol.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

If I had been able to walk out of the hospita (I couldn't, I was wheeled out, and DH had parked the car right outside the door, but I was desperate to go home)l we could have taken a bus home, as the bus stop is right across the road from the hospital, and we lived on the bus route.

Our hospital checks your car seat (although not to see if it is expired, ours was, and we didn't know, i. e. it was older than 5 years old), but they're fairly sensible, and if you said you were taking the bus, or walking home (as the hospital is situated in a very populated area with a young population, probably not unheard of), they'd take your word for it.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

While I don't think the hospital can (or has any interest in) preventing you from leaving the hospital without a child restraint if you're taking public transit, from a sheer convenience perspective, I would still buy a car seat. Something like the Cosco Scenera, which fits newborns well and will get most kids through the third birthday. It's cheap, it's not big or heavy, and it's 40 dollars for peace of mind.

You never know when you might need the thing.

Also, you may find that you'll want to hail a cab to get home. After my kids were born, I was so weak for several days that extended standing or walking caused me to faint.

I should also add that even though state law does not 'require' that you use a child restraint in a cab, I would never, ever, ever recommend traveling in a cab without one. (I just noticed you said you do ride in cabs from time to time.)


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Ironica said:


> . You could go AMA as vbactivist recommends, but that can carry a lot of baggage.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I doubt it would even be considered AMA, because they usually sign your discharge papers in the room, etc. Not at the door in the lobby. I have never heard of them waiting to give discharge papers/instructions until they se a carseat.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I doubt it would even be considered AMA, because they usually sign your discharge papers in the room, etc. Not at the door in the lobby. I have never heard of them waiting to give discharge papers/instructions until they se a carseat.

Note that many women on this thread are mentioning that the hospital required them to bring the carseat up to the room... possibly for this very reason.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Note that many women on this thread are mentioning that the hospital required them to bring the carseat up to the room... possibly for this very reason.

I guess there may be rare cases where it could be considered AMA, but most of the time, probably not.

Most people are saying (if there is any check at all) athat they peek in the car at the door. I'm pretty certain they don't sign discharge papers at the door.

I say, if you don't have a car, then don't bother with a seat. I have a hard time seeing what really would come from refusing to show one, especially as you are walking home or boarding a bus.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

As for just walking out of the hospital with the baby, a lot of maternity wards now put an alarm on the baby that will lock the doors if the baby gets too close--I've locked the doors with my baby on purpose for sh*** and giggles (it locked before I was within 4 feet)--and will set off alarms if you cut it off yourself. Then you will be leaving the hospital. Without your baby--who will be snapped up by social services before you make it out--in the back of a police car, while they sort out whether or not the child was a victim of an attempted abduction.

(I asked at the hospital I delivered at. But, check with the hospital, they may have loaner carseats, too)


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2lilsweetfoxes* 
As for just walking out of the hospital with the baby, a lot of maternity wards now put an alarm on the baby that will lock the doors if the baby gets too close--I've locked the doors with my baby on purpose for sh*** and giggles (it locked before I was within 4 feet)--and will set off alarms if you cut it off yourself. Then you will be leaving the hospital. Without your baby--who will be snapped up by social services before you make it out--in the back of a police car, while they sort out whether or not the child was a victim of an attempted abduction.

(I asked at the hospital I delivered at. But, check with the hospital, they may have loaner carseats, too)


Also, I am curious where all these hospitals are. Like I said in a pp, Ideliviered at 2 pretty major medical centers, and there were never any checks, etc. At the one, nobody even walked me out of my room.

If I was walking home or taking the bus, I'd be willing to take my chances. There is bno point in procuring a carseat just to appease the hospuital. They would have a HUGE lawsuit on their hands.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
If I was walking home or taking the bus, I'd be willing to take my chances. There is bno point in procuring a carseat just to appease the hospuital. They would have a HUGE lawsuit on their hands.

There are parts of this country where hospitals have good relationships with judges who will give them emergency powers to remove a newborn from the custody of its parents if they don't like what's going on. Not only would you NOT succeed in a lawsuit in those jurisdictions, but it'd be cold comfort if you were unable to initiate breastfeeding because your child was removed from you at hours or days old, and put in a creche with a bottle in its mouth.

It's a much better plan to talk to the hospital and find out what their policies are and, if they do indeed require a carseat in the room, notify them of your plan to take the bus home. That way, if there are any administrative hurdles to clear, you can do it BEFORE they are in a position to hold your child hostage.

And it may turn out that, because of local laws or politics, you're better off just procuring some sort of carseat to prove to them "I have a carseat," whether it's one from a garage sale, borrowed from a friend, or purchased for cheap to have on the off-chance it's needed. It may be a good indicator that this is NOT the hospital you want to trust with your labor and birth, too (but everyone may be the same... and you may want to just stay the frak home ;-).

Also, with any hospital birth, there's a 10-30% chance (depending on the hospital and your stubbornness) you'll be post-surgery after, and won't feel up to taking the bus home... so it's a good idea to have a contingency plan, which probably involves having a carseat available.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 

Also, *with any hospital birth, there's a 10-30% chance (depending on the hospital and your stubbornness) you'll be post-surgery after*, and won't feel up to taking the bus home... so it's a good idea to have a contingency plan, which probably involves having a carseat available.

Unfortunately the bolded is true


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

And some women, like me, have a "normal" (ugh, there was nothing normal about that birth, my midwife kept getting surprised) birth, that just is just so long drawn out, and such hard work (three days in hospital), it leaves you aching all over, and physically quite unable to move at all (or we would have left straight from the delivery room, it was supposed to be a home birth). So even 24 hours after the birth, I needed help getting out of the bed, dressed, into wheel chair and wheeled down (which the nurses did, not because you have to leave in a wheel chair or with company, most don't, but because I couldn't walk). I needed help getting into the car, and DH had to help me into the house. It took almost a week before I could walk to the mail box.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Every hospital in the area around here does have an alarm system. Walking out of an Ob ward AMA could lead to an ugly scene.

There is no need, as some are suggesting, to be deliberately antagonistic.

The hospital's policy is for safety reasons. (I do not believe there is a state law about it, though.)

Car accidents are the number one killer of children in the US, and the vast majority of the country are car-dependent. In most parts of the country, as the matter of fact, there isn't a public transportation system to even create an option. By requiring that you have a child restraint, they are doing quite a bit to minimize the ghastly number of deaths that happen every year in the car, overall, even if you personally won't spend a great deal of time in a car.

There are certain people on this thread who seem to have an agenda of conflict that doesn't take your situation into account. You do travel by car sometimes; you need a child restraint. Even if you do feel well enough to take public transportation home after your child is born, (and I wouldn't count on that), you do need a child restraint for the times you will be in a car. You can avoid the entire conflict with the hospital by having one


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I do not think anyone is posting anti-car seat statements. Simply that purchasing/borrowing a car seat _simply to satisfy a hospital policy_ is not necessary. All hospital policies are negotiable.

Many of us here at MDC feel pretty strongly about hospitals trying to control all things birth related. Giving emotionally vulnerable new parents the idea that they will hold their baby hostage unless certain pieces of equipment are presented, no exceptions, is just plain wrong.

I think some of the more passionate posts are simply trying to let the Momma know she does not need to be bullied into doing something she does not want to do.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I too, feel very strongly about women's rights to their bodies and their babies, especially in a labor and delivery setting. I'm just pointing out that this is not the hill to die on, kwim?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I do not think anyone is posting anti-car seat statements. *Simply that purchasing/borrowing a car seat simply to satisfy a hospital policy is not necessary.* All hospital policies are negotiable.

Many of us here at MDC feel pretty strongly about hospitals trying to control all things birth related. Giving emotionally vulnerable new parents the idea that they will hold their baby hostage unless certain pieces of equipment are presented, no exceptions, is just plain wrong.

I think some of the more passionate posts are simply trying to let the Momma know she does not need to be bullied into doing something she does not want to do.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I do not think anyone is posting anti-car seat statements. Simply that purchasing/borrowing a car seat _simply to satisfy a hospital policy_ is not necessary. All hospital policies are negotiable.

Many of us here at MDC feel pretty strongly about hospitals trying to control all things birth related. *Giving emotionally vulnerable new parents the idea that they will hold their baby hostage unless certain pieces of equipment are presented, no exceptions, is just plain wrong*.

I think some of the more passionate posts are simply trying to let the Momma know she does not need to be bullied into doing something she does not want to do.

Yes, could you imagine if they required you to show a bottle, even if you knew you;d never use it - "just in case"???


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay I'm just not getting the vibes on this thread, especially those leaning towards not taking the bus and/or borrowing/buying a carseat specifically for the hospital.

Seriously, if you explain that you are taking the bus (not a weird concept!) and that you don't have a car, you regularly use public transit with your preschooler so it's not something new for you, there's no way they can reasonably object to you NOT having a carseat!
I would suggest bringing a stroller, for loading up everything you need to take home if nothing else. Even after my C/S, I would have been up for public transit. Whatever it takes to get me home









I just can't fathom a hospital getting that upset about someone who is clearly not breaking any laws.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

I just can't fathom a hospital getting that upset about someone who is clearly not breaking any laws.
According to this site, "Every state requires parents to have one before leaving the hospital because it's one of the best ways to protect your baby." That suggests that there are indeed laws.

Now this site claims that the hospital will check your car seat if you're leaving by car, but won't if you're going by public transit. Of course, it's from the UK, so the rules could be different there.

This site, another from the UK, one post mentions a case they observed where a mother did not have a car seat, insisted it was "only a few miles" in the car, and while the hospital tried to dissuade her, in the end they let her go. This is why these rules exist. Not to punish the no-car folks, not to incriminate the bus travellers. But because, believe it or not, there are LOTS of parents out there who are NOT aware of the safety issues and who would NOT use a car seat unless they were MADE to.

Now if you want some major amusement, read this thread from another forum, discussing the very same question. Where things got... rather heated.

Having read through that thread, and several other sites now, I think it's safe to conclude that... NO ONE KNOWS FOR SURE.

There are stories of hospitals not allowing carless folks to leave unless a family member with a car seat came to pick them up. There are stories of carless families leaving, no carseat, no problem. There are stories of families with cars leaving without showing the carseat despite hospital policies and not getting in trouble. There are stories showing hospital regulations state "patients leaving by car must show their car seat", which implies no car=no car seat required. And there are stories from the same hospitals where car seats were required anyway.

There are unanswered questions about how much authority the hospital actually has. There are unanswered questions about what the laws actually are.

There are cases where the laws may be one thing, but some power-hungry hospital folk get their knickers in a knot and refuse to discharge your baby and call CPS unless you comply with their orders -- whether legal or not. And even if you're right and get absolved of all 'charges', you may not want to risk having your baby separated from you until it's sorted out.

And I think this is what it comes down to. Whether the policy is ridiculous or not, or even legal or not, you don't want to take the chance of having your baby refused to you -- EVEN IF IT'S NOT LEGAL AND YOU'RE RIGHT -- because it DOES happen.

So, if you are planning to not buy a car seat because you have no car, CALL THE HOSPITAL FIRST, and get IN WRITING what their policy actually is. Check your state laws first if you can. If the hospital says they need a seat, ask what would happen if you refused to comply. It might be that their policy is to check no matter what, but that they really can't do anything if you refuse. If they state that they will unequivocally call CPS, then save yourself the trouble, rent or borrow a seat, bring home your baby, and THEN launch a fight to change the policy. Sitting in the hospital with your precious new baby and wanting to just go home is NOT the best time for trying to change the rules. Smile and nod then work to change things afterwards if you're not happy.

If they say they really can't do anything, then you're good to go. Remember to get it in writing, just in case some other administrator/nurse decides the policy is something else.

Whatever you do, make sure you've talked with the hospital before you go in. Whether the policy is fair or not, legal or not, right or not, it is what it is... and you don't want to be surprised having to deal with the consequences of it when you're there!


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay...why not call the hospital ahead of time and explain the situation - "I don't have a car, I never need a carseat because I use public transit or walk everywhere. Would I be required to have a carseat and if so, why?"

It just boggles my mind that you can't bring your stroller into the hospital and walk home when you are discharged.

ETA: that I found it ridiculous enough that with DS1, they wouldn't let me leave until I had proven that I know how to BATH my baby. It was so silly and the poor young nurse who had to run us through the procedure kept apologizing because we clearly knew what we were doing.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizzy* 
ETA: that I found it ridiculous enough that with DS1, they wouldn't let me leave until I had proven that I know how to BATH my baby. It was so silly and the poor young nurse who had to run us through the procedure kept apologizing because we clearly knew what we were doing.


When DS 2 was born a month ago we also had to jump through the 'do you know how to feed the baby? bathe the baby? hold the baby? ' stuff as well. All the staff we came in contact with apologized for having to run us through the routine, but they are required to. It didn't bother me really.

They also checked that baby was properly buckled into the seat, but didn't check the install in the car.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

My oldest was born in a hospital. The discharge nurse came in and sat down with us. She went over a bunch of really basic stuff. Did I know to feed the baby on demand and not on schedule? Did I know how to check the water temperature to make sure it wouldn't scald the baby in the tub? Did I know not to let baby sleep with puffy blankets?

She went over the basics of infant cpr and the heimlich manuever. I was a paramedic at the time!

Did I get offended? Of course not. The list was there to make sure that my baby went home to safe environment. It didn't hurt me any to listen to her talk, or to let her check my child seat.

For those saying, "you don't NEED a car seat!", that is not correct. The OP clearly indicated that she rides in cars several times a year. So yes, she will need a car seat.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
My oldest was born in a hospital. The discharge nurse came in and sat down with us. She went over a bunch of really basic stuff. Did I know to feed the baby on demand and not on schedule? Did I know how to check the water temperature to make sure it wouldn't scald the baby in the tub? Did I know not to let baby sleep with puffy blankets?

She went over the basics of infant cpr and the heimlich manuever. I was a paramedic at the time!

Did I get offended? Of course not. The list was there to make sure that my baby went home to safe environment. It didn't hurt me any to listen to her talk, or to let her check my child seat.

For those saying, "you don't NEED a car seat!", that is not correct. The OP clearly indicated that she rides in cars several times a year. *So yes, she will need a car seat*.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *frugalmama* 
Just wondering as I'm contemplating having another one.

I know in our state {TX} you have to have a car seat to leave the hospital / birthing center.

*What if you don't have a car? We take only city bus, with the very rare cab maybe 5 times a year. On the bus no one uses car seats - there are no belts etc so really no benefit to them.

So how does that work - do you have to have the car seat for discharge or is there a proviso for those not traveling by car*?

She's asking if she needs one if she is not taking a cr home from the hospital. I would say no, she doesn't NEED a seat. Adn frankly, I wuoldn't spend money on something that may only be used 5 times a year. I would borrow one as needed. BEtter for my pocket book, better for my house (storage) better for the earth.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

Sitting in the hospital with your precious new baby and wanting to just go home is NOT the best time for trying to change the rules.
Quoted for truth!!!! The above is such sensible advice. While I am sure there are moms out there capable of battling with a hospital administration staff over safety protocols a few hours after giving birth, I was not one of them.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Note that many women on this thread are mentioning that the hospital required them to bring the carseat up to the room... possibly for this very reason.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I guess there may be rare cases where it could be considered AMA, but most of the time, probably not.

Most people are saying (if there is any check at all) athat they peek in the car at the door. I'm pretty certain they don't sign discharge papers at the door.

I say, if you don't have a car, then don't bother with a seat. I have a hard time seeing what really would come from refusing to show one, especially as you are walking home or boarding a bus.

We had to bring the carseat up to the nursery, strap her in, and then we got to sign all the papers and carry her out. This is how the hospital does it for all its patients and is what I have heard from all of my friends.

I am quite sure if I had refused they would have called CPS and taken my baby away, at least for a short time.

So I am in the boat of get it in writing ahead of time. It seems like the best/easiest way. You don't want a fight when you're just trying to leave.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
According to this site, "Every state requires parents to have one before leaving the hospital because it's one of the best ways to protect your baby." That suggests that there are indeed laws.

I saw that site too. Just because a safty site is implying there is a law does not make it true. It would not help the objectives of the site if they gave the very people they are trying to convince to do something all of the loop holes.

There are many many sites that state that an unvaccinated child may not go to school, but we know that is not at all the case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
So, if you are planning to not buy a car seat because you have no car, CALL THE HOSPITAL FIRST, and get IN WRITING what their policy actually is. Check your state laws first if you can. If the hospital says they need a seat, ask what would happen if you refused to comply. It might be that their policy is to check no matter what, but that they really can't do anything if you refuse. If they state that they will unequivocally call CPS, then save yourself the trouble, rent or borrow a seat, bring home your baby, and THEN launch a fight to change the policy. Sitting in the hospital with your precious new baby and wanting to just go home is NOT the best time for trying to change the rules. Smile and nod then work to change things afterwards if you're not happy.

If they say they really can't do anything, then you're good to go. Remember to get it in writing, just in case some other administrator/nurse decides the policy is something else.

Whatever you do, make sure you've talked with the hospital before you go in. Whether the policy is fair or not, legal or not, right or not, it is what it is... and you don't want to be surprised having to deal with the consequences of it when you're there!

I completely agree with this.

It's always a good idea to get the facts beforehand, and when dealing with hospitals and birth get it in writing!


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I certainly understand why the OP doesn't feel she needs a carseat in her particular situation but on the flipside, do you really expect nurses to sit down with a patient pre-discharge and go over why they do or do not have a carseat? I've got to imagine the rules are in place because some people would actually attempt to leave the hospital, by car, without a carseat and think nothing of it. It's just to cover their butts because in most cases with a baby, you will need a carseat at some point or another.

I would either try to get it in writing ahead of time, if you live in an area where public transportation is the norm I imagine they've dealt with it before, or borrow one from a friend which doesn't seem like a terrible inconvenience.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
She's asking if she needs one if she is not taking a cr home from the hospital. I would say no, she doesn't NEED a seat.

And I would say, having had two births that didn't go *anything* like how I expected or planned, it's entirely possible that she will go in believing she doesn't need a seat and will come out needing one. Rather than scrambling at the last minute, it would probably make sense to have one lined up, whether a $40 Scenera that mostly sits in the closet, or a borrowed baby bucket, or a brand-new Britax Chaperone because the cowmooflauge is absolutely hypnotizing. Up to her how she does it, but it seems like a good idea.

It's also a really good idea to confirm the hospital's policies in advance, and if she expects to deviate from that policy, make arrangements in writing. This is what we're advised to do for EFM, heplock, eating during labor, additional birth attendants, rooming in, artificial nipples, cord clamping, suction, bathing... the litany of hospital policies surrounding labor, birth, and post-partum care is endless. This is another. It's not different or special. Just as with ALL hospital policies, it may make sense in some situations, it won't make sense in others, and it's luck of the draw whether you get an intelligent, think-on-their-feet type person who can adjust, or a dogmatic drone who MUST enforce at all costs for no good reason. I have had both within the same hospital multiple times.

Ideally, if one wishes to avoid needing a carseat immediately post-partum, staying at home throughout the birth would be the best solution. But even that doesn't always work out as planned, so it's a good idea to *still* confirm the policies of the back-up hospital in advance.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

:

Very well said.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I think its ridiculous. If you don't ever ridde in a car, no need for a carseat. I would just walk out - the baby belongs to you, not the state. FTR, I have never had to show a carseat for any of my three births. I don't know of anyone IRL who has either. I would be beyond livid, if I were forced to buy a carseat that I am never going to use just for the sake of some arbitrary rule.

Yup, I'm in Ontario and I never showed a car seat for either of my girls. And I wouldn't have listened if they demanded it either... once I'm discharged - that's it, I'm outta there! And I have zero issues leaving AMA as well... besides that, I have a midwife, so I can't see any issues arising.


----------

